# Our first kid!



## mom2map (Sep 20, 2014)

As you can see, my baby girl was very pleased that her favorite goat was the first to have a baby! 
Little buckling born yesterday at sunrise and doing well today!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww. I l o 've the pictures and he is really cute.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I remember my first kids.. It's so exciting! I felt a great amount of accomplishment. It's very rewarding. You will enjoy him! Congrats


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Adorable! Congratulations.


----------

